# اقدم لكم انواع الضواغط compressors



## الفاتح علي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

1-ضواغط ترددية Reciprocating
2-ضواغط طاردة مركزية Centrefugal
3-ضواغط دوارة  Rotary
4-ضواغط لولبية Screw
5-ضواغط حلزونية Scroll


----------



## ابو الدهب (4 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا هندسه
ودائما للأمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام:15:


----------



## الطاهر الأمين (6 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عروس البحر (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزال الله خيرا


----------



## محمد النعمي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن شرح مفصل ومزود بالرسومات لك نوع


----------



## الفاتح علي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*اخي الكريم*

تنقسم الضواغط الى 3 انواع:
1-مغلقhermatic الضاغط والمحرك الكهربائي معا داخل علبة واحدة مملوءة بالزيت لذلك لايمكن صيانة هذا النوع ويستبدل في حالة تلفه.
2-شبه مغلقsemi-hermatic الضاغط يمكن فصله عن المحرك الكهربائي ويستخدم في الوحدات الكبيرة لذلك يمكن صيانته.
3-مفتوح open يتم ادارته عن طريق طنبور وسير متصل مع طنبور الموتور الكهربائي وهذا النوع يمكن صيانته.

*الضاغط الترددي: يضغط شحنات كبيرة جدا من الفريون ولكنه يصدر ضوضاء عالية يعمل بنظام البساتم.
*الضاغط الحلزوني : له نفس مميزات الضاغط الترددي من ناحية الضغط الى انه يحتاج الىAccumelator لفصل السوائل عن غاز الفريون ويعيبه ان اي رايش معدني او شوائب تسد فتحة الخروج.
*الضاغط اللولبي: يمكنه ضغط الفريون بكميات كبيرة جدا ولضغوط عالية بدون ضوضاء يعمل بنظام ريشتين دوارتين.
*الضاغط الدائري:يضغط شحنات كبيرة من الفريون ولضغوط عالية.
*الضاغط الطارد المركزي: يضغط كمية كبيرة من الفريون ولكن ليست لضغوط عالية.
اسف لعدم توفر صور لدي حاليا في الجهاز سارفقها لاحقا.


----------



## محمد النعمي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخوي الفاتح ممكن تزودني اكثر عن الكمبروسورات ومعليش بتعبك شوي بس ادعي لك ان شاء الله وممكن بالصور التوضيحية ومقاطع لها


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور وما قصرت اخي الكريم


----------



## الفاتح علي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*اخي العزيز*

المزيد عن الضواغط


----------



## eng_hazem123 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss Man
:85:


----------



## electro_mody (26 ديسمبر 2007)

thnx man wish 2 c more


----------



## نوووفي (4 يناير 2008)

ممكن احد يشرح طريق سريان وسيط التبريد في الضاغط شبه مفتوح وبعض اعطاله

اكون له من الشاكرين


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (4 يناير 2008)

في انتظار الشرح و الصور 
و شكرا


----------



## منييب (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عمرتيتو (21 مارس 2008)

أريد صورها ,شكرا


----------



## رائد عبد الخالق (22 مارس 2008)

مشكورين عل مجهود الحلوووووووووووووو


----------



## تبريدمحمد (22 مارس 2008)

مشكورين عل مجهود الحلوووووووووووووو


----------



## محمد بحريه (25 مارس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخى الكريم


----------



## amr_eng (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## النمر (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا الف شكر


----------



## مستريورك (25 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## محمود عزت احمد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## batar2222 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووررررر على موضوعك


----------



## ahmedhamduon (5 مارس 2012)

جزال الله خيرا


----------

